# μακράν = far from, away from | far, by far



## nickel (Oct 12, 2009)

Το επίρρημα *μακράν* το έχουμε από τα αρχαία, σημαίνει «μακριά, σε μεγάλη απόσταση» και το χρησιμοποιούμε σαν πρόθεση, με τη σημασία «μακριά από» και γενική. Στο λεξικό Κοραής υπάρχει αυτή η σημασία, τα μεταφράσματα είναι *far, far away, far off, afar, away* και υπάρχει το παράδειγμα: _Δεν μπορούσε να ζήσει πολύ χρόνο μακράν της Ελλάδος. = He couldn't stay away from Greece for long._

Προσθέτω: _(παρ)έμεινε μακράν της πολιτικής (ζωής) = kept aloof from politics_ (για να μη λουφάρει το _aloof_).
Σε άλλες περιπτώσεις μπορεί να χρειαστούμε ένα _well ahead (of)_ ή και _well behind_.

Από τα παραδείγματα που μου δίνει το ilsp, ξεχωρίζω:
...βρισκόμαστε μακράν αυτής της εξιδανικευμένης εκδοχής...
...προσφεύγοντας στον υγιή δανεισμό μακράν των ευμετάβλητων χρηματιστηριακών αγορών...
...έχει εξωθήσει πλοία και υπηρεσίες εκτός και μακράν των χωρικών μας υδάτων...

ΛΚΝ και Κριαράς θεωρούν ότι το επίρρημα παραείναι λόγιο και το παραλείπουν. Το ΛΝΕΓ δίνει ένα σούπερ-λόγιο παράδειγμα («μακράν της συνήθους συμπεριφοράς του, ανταπέδωσε τις προκλήσεις»), αλλά, ευτυχώς, συλλαμβάνει και την πιο σύγχρονη χρήση στο παράδειγμα «είναι μακράν ο μεγαλύτερος μαέστρος του κόσμου».

Το Σχολικό κρατά αυτό το δεύτερο παράδειγμα, αν και φαίνεται περίεργο το «(+γεν.)» στην αρχή του λήμματος. Ποια γενική πτώση υπάρχει στο «μακράν ο μεγαλύτερος»;

Υπάρχει το «μακράν όλων», αλλά, κακά τα ψέματα, αυτό το _μακράν_ είναι λίγο αγγλισμός, μεταφράζει το *far* τού _He's far better than the rest of them_ και το *by far* τού _He is by far the best of the lot_.

Ορίστε παραδείγματα από εφημερίδες:

η Ελλάδα έχει μακράν το χαμηλότερο ποσοστό εκδρομέων 
είναι μακράν η πρώτη χώρα σε αριθμό εκτελέσεων
οι φιλοξενούμενοι διαθέτουν μακράν την καλύτερη ομάδα της Β΄ Σουηδίας
Με αυτές τις επιδόσεις έχουμε μακράν το χαμηλότερο ποσοστό στην Ε.Ε.
κ.π.ά.

Νομίζω ότι, ακόμα κι αν είναι αγγλισμός, το επίρρημα (και εδώ είναι γνήσιο επίρρημα) πρέπει πια να περάσει στα λεξικά με αυτή τη χρήση.


----------



## nickel (Oct 26, 2009)

Εντόπισα σήμερα και δύο σχετικά σημειώματα του Γιάννη Χάρη, το πρώτο από τα Νέα της 24/3/2000:

Και λέξεις ή εκφράσεις του συρμού: το _μακράν_. Το _μακράν_ μάς έρχεται από μακριά· σήμερα όμως εξαπλώνεται η χρήση του με την έννοια «κατά πολύ» ή «με (μεγάλη) διαφορά»: «είναι μακράν η καλύτερη χορεύτρια» διαβάζω, «μακράν ο πρώτος», «αγορασμένο στην αγορά Χ, που κάνει μακράν τη διαφορά» κ.ά. Ο φίλος Παντελής Μπουκάλας, άσος και στα αθλητικά, με διαβεβαιώνει ότι η λέξη στη χρήση αυτή ευδοκιμεί παλαιόθεν στη γλώσσα του ιπποδρόμου, και από εκεί εξαπλώθηκε στην αθλητικογραφία — και από εκεί, τώρα, περνά και σε άλλους χώρους: δίκιο θα έχει ο Παντελής, εγώ όμως ξεροκέφαλα πιστεύω ότι στην ευρύτερη διάδοσή του συντελεί ουσιαστικά το αγγλικό _by far_. Τη βρίσκω, ομολογώ, εκτρωματική αυτήν τη χρήση· ωστόσο, έχει ουσιαστικά προικιά και θα μπορούσε να επικρατήσει: εκφράζει μονολεκτικά (πάντα σημαντικό αυτό) και λογιότροπα (σημαντικό σήμερα αυτό) κάτι περισσότερο από το «κατά πολύ», φτωχό συγγενή τού «πολύ», ή από την κάπως άχρωμη φράση: «με (μεγάλη) διαφορά».​
Και το νεότερο σημείωμα, από τα Νέα της 29/12/2007:
Μακρά ήδη θητεία έχει το νεότερο _μακράν_: «είναι μακράν ο καλύτερος», για το οποίο ξανάγραφα πριν από εφτά, κοιτάζω τώρα, χρόνια, μάλλον σκανδαλισμένος τότε, αρκετά εξοικειωμένος τώρα: το σημειώνω, ας πούμε, αυτοκριτικά, έτσι όπως βλέπουμε στο πετσί μας τις διάφορες αλλαγές, πράγματα που μας φαίνονταν αδιανόητα λίγα μόλις χρόνια πριν και πλέον τα δεχόμαστε. Πάντως ήδη από τότε σημείωνα την πίστη μου πως θα επικρατήσει, καθώς «εκφράζει μονολεκτικά (πάντα σημαντικό αυτό) και λογιότροπα (σημαντικό σήμερα αυτό) κάτι περισσότερο από το “κατά πολύ”, φτωχό συγγενή τού “πολύ”, ή από την άχρωμη [...] φράση “με (μεγάλη) διαφορά”». ​


----------



## Rogerios (Oct 26, 2009)

Και με την ευκαιρία, να επαναλάβω κι εδώ αυτά που σημείωσα στο ιστολόγιο του sarant, δηλαδή ότι αμφιβάλλω κατά πόσο αποτελεί αγγλισμό (τουλάχιστον όσον αφορά την αρχική του εμφάνιση στα ελληνικά). Δεν αποκλείεται καθόλου να αποτελεί γαλλικό δάνειο (βλ. και Petit Robert, λήμμα “Loin”, II, 3, de loin : de beaucoup, par une grande différence. C´est de loin son meilleur roman…).


----------



## nickel (Oct 26, 2009)

Μερικές φορές λέμε για κάποιες εκφράσεις ότι είναι αγγλισμοί ενώ θα μπορούσαν κάλλιστα να είναι και γαλλισμοί (ιδίως όταν πρόκειται για εκφράσεις που είναι «γαλλισμοί» και για τους Άγγλους), επειδή ενδεχομένως δεν επικράτησαν ευρύτερα τον καιρό που μας επηρέαζαν τα γαλλικά. Δηλαδή, δεν αποκλείεται να έβλεπες κανένα στραβό «μακράν» πριν από το 1965, αλλά θεωρώ ότι επικράτησε και αγκαλιάστηκε από τους πολλούς αυτή η χρήση εξαιτίας της επιρροής των αγγλικών _far_ και _by far_.


----------



## nevergrown (Oct 26, 2009)

Διάβασα σε πρόσφατο προσπέκτους της γαλλικής πρεσβείας στο γαλλικό ινστιτούτο ότι το 50% περίπου των καινούργιων λέξεων της αγγλικής προέρχεται από τα γαλλικά. Δεν το αμφισβητώ αυτό εφόσον πηγή είναι η πρεσβεία αλλά μήπως έχετε καμιά παραπομπή στο ίντερνετ; Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 26, 2009)

nevergrown said:


> Διάβασα σε πρόσφατο προσπέκτους της γαλλικής πρεσβείας στο γαλλικό ινστιτούτο ότι το 50% περίπου των καινούργιων λέξεων της αγγλικής προέρχεται από τα γαλλικά.








...και μετά λέμε για τους δικούς μας... _ανζουάμπλ_ οι Γάλλοι...


----------



## nevergrown (Oct 26, 2009)

Δεν σας κάνω πλάκα. Είναι ένα κόκκινο προσπέκτους και γράφει με μεγάλα γράμματα OUI, JE PARLE FRANCAIS. Υπάρχει ακόμη. Μπορείτε να το προμηθευτείτε. Όλα όσα έγραφαν μου φαίνονταν λογικά. Απλά αυτό μου φάνηκε κάπως υπερβολικό.


----------



## SBE (Oct 27, 2009)

Μήπως δεν αναφερόταν σε νέες λέξεις αλλά σε λέξεις της αγγλικής που είναι γαλλικής προέλευσης; Οι περισσότερες αγγλικές λέξεις (κι αυτές με απώτερη λατινική και ελληνική καταγωγή) είναι δάνεια από τα γαλλικά.


----------



## nevergrown (Oct 27, 2009)

1) Αυτό που λες για την επιρροή της λατινικής και της γαλλικής γλώσσας στα γαλλικά το ξέρω και σίγουρα είναι πάνω από 60%.


2) Δε νομίζω να μη θυμάμαι καλά γιατί μου έκανε μεγάλη εντύπωση. (πρώιμο αλτσχάιμερ;) 

Μετά από ένα γουγλάρισμα βρήκα την αρχική σελίδα του προσπέκτους
http://www.moraitis-school.com/school/images/stories/frenchdept/ouijeparle.jpg


----------



## nevergrown (Oct 29, 2009)

Λοιπόν το έψαξα πάλι. Είναι στην τελευταία σελίδα του προσπέκτους. 
Και γράφει τα εξής *στα ελληνικά*

Το γνωρίζατε;

*Η γαλλική γλώσσα έχει τροφοδοτήσει το 50% του σύγχρονου αγγλικού λεξιλογίου*

Πιστεύω ότι αν κάποιος τηλεφωνούσε στη γαλλική πρεσβεία θα μπορούσε να τους ζητήσει παραπομπές


----------



## Zazula (Oct 29, 2009)

Εντελώς διαφορετικά πράγματα:


nevergrown said:


> Η γαλλική γλώσσα έχει τροφοδοτήσει το *50% του σύγχρονου* αγγλικού λεξιλογίου.





nevergrown said:


> Το 50% περίπου *των καινούργιων λέξεων* της αγγλικής προέρχεται από τα γαλλικά.


Στην πρώτη περίπτωση (αυτό που λένε δλδ) έχουμε το _contemporary_, ενώ στη δεύτερη το _new_.


----------



## SBE (Oct 29, 2009)

Αυτό είναι διαφορετικό από αυτό που είχες πει πιο πάνω, που ήταν: το 50% περίπου των καινούργιων λέξεων της αγγλικής προέρχεται από τα γαλλικά

Ναι, θα έλεγα ότι ίσως και πιο πολύ από το λεξιλόγιο της νεοαγγλικής γλώσσας (>1500) είναι γαλλικής προέλευσης.


----------



## nevergrown (Oct 30, 2009)

Ποια είναι η νεοαγγλική γλώσσα; Από πια χρονιά μιλάμε για νεοαγγλική γλώσσα; Εγώ νομίζω ότι και τα λατινικά έχουν επηρεάσει τα αγγλικά, όχι μόνο τα γαλλικά. Όταν μιλάς για 1500, εννοείς ρίζες; Γιατί άλλο ρίζες και άλλο λέξεις.

Κατανοώ ότι είναι άλλο σύγχρονο αγγλικό λεξιλόγιο και άλλο καινούργιες αγγλικές λέξεις. Αλλά πως ορίζεται το σύγχρονο αγγλικό λεξιλόγιο και πόσες περίπου λέξεις εμπεριέχει;


----------



## SBE (Oct 30, 2009)

Κοίτα στη Wikipedia Modern English, Middle English, Old English εκεί έχει και ημερομηνίες και απ'όλα. 
Κοίταξε επίσης process of standardisation (για οποιαδήποτε γλώσσα). 

Τα λατινικά και τα ελληνικά έφτασαν κυρίως μέσω γαλλικών στα Modern English (εννοείται ότι δεν ήταν άγνωστα στους μορφωμένους και πιο πριν). Το 18ο αιώνα έγινε συντονισμένη προσπάθεια καθώς η γλώσσα επεκτεινόταν σε νέες χρήσεις να της προσθέσουν στοιχεία ελληνικών και λατινικών στη γραμματική (την υποτακτική π.χ. που δεν είχε και που δεν υπάρχει σε πολλές διαλέκτους της αγγλικής ούτε σήμερα), στο λεξιλόγιο κλπ. 

Όσο για τον αριθμό λέξεων, ας πούμε έστω ότι το ΟΕD είναι το μέτρο σύγκρισης.


----------



## nickel (Aug 26, 2012)

Από τα χείλη του Θάνου Μικρούτσικου άκουσα και τον εκδημοτικισμένο τύπο τού _μακράν_ (στο 30ό δευτερόλεπτο):

«[Η Μαρία Φαραντούρη] είναι *μακριά* η πρώτη Ελληνίδα τραγουδίστρια που έχει πάρει...».

http://www.megatv.com/megagegonota/summary.asp?catid=17576&subid=2&pubid=29667354


----------

